# Im new, Im diabetic and Im a pilot :-)



## Diabetic Pilot (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I hope you are all well! Ive recently been speaking to another member on here who has been posting about learning to fly with diabetes and I decided to join to meet new people and also help in my specialist area of aviation and diabetes!

A little about myself, im 19, studying aerospace technology and management at the university of hertfordshire, diagnosed with type1 2 months before my 18th birthday. I was learning to fly light aircraft at the time in order to become an airline pilot which is my childhood and lifes dream! I couldnt let this happen so I started campaigning and accidently met the other catalyist to now what has become Pilots With Diabetes. We are a group that helps diabetics follow the path to hold a recreational pilots license and also a group thats actively meeting up and working on a campaign to create diabetic airline pilots by abolising the unfair blanket ban on all type 1's and getting it replaced with individual medical assements and monitoring , based on the very sucessful system in canada.

thats about me done! 

Look forward to talking you all!


----------



## wendyh (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome!

Wendy


----------



## grahams mum (Jan 14, 2009)

hi and good luck with the campaign


----------



## bev (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi, good for you for sticking with it and making your life long dreams come true! Well done. Bev


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks everyone, if you come across anyone with aviation dreams etc point them in my direction please


----------



## vic hill (Jan 17, 2009)

*pump control*

well 
just have to say to all you pilots  
what hero  that  guy  and his team  ;     was at  new york landed that plane  in the river  just as if it was on a runway . and then handed a shirt  to a guy  very cold   brillant  brillant 
just had to say that !!!!
now  2/3 years ago  an article  was in the east anglian daily  times  how a pilot  got his licence  back after  very good control   on an insulin pump  
you may send them  a note  to see if they have that in their  archives ??

 good  luck  good control  

vic hill


----------



## diagonall (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello nice of you to drop in  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah Id agree, textbook landing on that water, wings level, nose up and tail first!
Do you roughly recall a name of this chap

Many thanks

Karl


----------



## diagonall (Jan 17, 2009)

Diabetic Pilot said:


> Yeah Id agree, textbook landing on that water, wings level, nose up and tail first!
> Do you roughly recall a name of this chap
> 
> Many thanks
> ...



Chesley B 'Sully' Sullenberger III


----------



## bev (Jan 17, 2009)

Diabetic Pilot said:


> Yeah Id agree, textbook landing on that water, wings level, nose up and tail first!
> Do you roughly recall a name of this chap
> 
> Many thanks
> ...



Hi i think its Douglas Cairns, i just googled it and there were a few, but mainly canadian, this chap was british. Hope that helps.Bev


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jan 17, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks, I thought it would be, Douglas is now a close friend of mine (thanks to Diabetes  )working on the PWD front. We are also working a project this summer that involves aviation and raising money for the JDRF and some towards children with diabetes =) not to the scale of his world flight he did a few years back but still something amazing nether the less! http://www.diabetesworldflight.com/

Karl


----------



## bev (Jan 18, 2009)

Well i wish you lots of luck with your fundraising! You will have to let us know when and where and maybe some of us could come and cheer you on! Bev


----------



## Diabetic Pilot (Jan 20, 2009)

Thankyou very much. Its going to be in the USA so might be a bit far! lol We will have realtime satelite tracking to our aircraft viewable on a google earth map online at the special website when its setup. Here we should also take online donations!! I will get plenty of videos and pics etc.


----------



## bev (Jan 20, 2009)

Diabetic Pilot said:


> Thankyou very much. Its going to be in the USA so might be a bit far! lol We will have realtime satelite tracking to our aircraft viewable on a google earth map online at the special website when its setup. Here we should also take online donations!! I will get plenty of videos and pics etc.



He he! Yes its a bit far but let us know when you have set up the website! Bev


----------



## AskGeeves (Jan 3, 2017)

Diabetic Pilot said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you are all well! Ive recently been speaking to another member on here who has been posting about learning to fly with diabetes and I decided to join to meet new people and also help in my specialist area of aviation and diabetes!
> 
> ...


I am currently attempting to become a commercial pilot and I'm looking for all the help I can get with regards to obtaining Medical's with type 1, currently being vetted for a Class 2 in order to attempt a Class 1 having already taken the initial assessment to find out that I'm perfectly fine except the diabetes.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 3, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2017)

AskGeeves said:


> I am currently attempting to become a commercial pilot and I'm looking for all the help I can get with regards to obtaining Medical's with type 1, currently being vetted for a Class 2 in order to attempt a Class 1 having already taken the initial assessment to find out that I'm perfectly fine except the diabetes.


Hi @AskGeeves, welcome to the forum  I'd suggest looking at the Flying with Diabetes website, if you aren't already aware of it


----------

